# Schwinn Robin's Egg Blue Bike And/or Parts



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 10, 2016)

Weird post, but anyone out there have an ORIGINAL paint complete bike or parts in Schwinn's Robin's Egg Blue?  Would love to see 'em!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 10, 2016)

Now you're just fishing.
A little bird told me about a barn fresh so to speak,1941 robins egg blue and ivory B6 that  has just been unearthed.
In do time, in do time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 10, 2016)

The same little bird told me the same thing! V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 10, 2016)

That bird gets around

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 10, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Now you're just fishing.
> A little bird told me about a barn fresh so to speak,1941 robins egg blue and ivory B6 that  has just been unearthed.
> In do time, in do time.



Seriously interested in seeing ANY original REB bike!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 10, 2016)

Mainly Robin's Egg Blue as the primary color instead of the secondary.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 10, 2016)

I wish I knew the same bird you guys do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Enough already. I wanna see it! Post up pics!!!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Sep 10, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Enough already. I wanna see it! Post up pics!!!





Hey Colson guy, this is for schwinn guys only!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2016)

Rust_Trader said:


> Hey Colson guy, this is for schwinn guys only!



I can see when I'm not welcome. I'll be in the Colson Section. Wait a minute....[emoji17]


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have seen this blue on blue Cadillac....


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 11, 2016)

What about this blue


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Looks a lot like the bike someone showed me the other day except it was a lot rougher and was a Super Deluxe ('41). v/R Shawn


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 11, 2016)

I am working a deal on this one.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 11, 2016)

Dibs Joe 
Lol


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 11, 2016)

Not sure of the names of these colors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice! I think turquoise.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

aasmitty757 said:


> View attachment 359325
> Not sure of the names of these colors.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ya that,s bad a$$ nice bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Sep 11, 2016)

if that is og pant I bet you that thing is rare


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2016)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> if that is og pant I bet you that thing is rare



There is a funny story that goes with that bike but the short answer is "no". V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Sep 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> There is a funny story that goes with that bike but the short answer is "no". V/r Shawn



Lol.... As a lot of you know, I purchased this bike from the original owners son, Fred C. 
It's original to me! One of my favorite bikes.
It will not be passed off as an original paint bike as long as I live.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onecatahula (Sep 12, 2016)

Traverse Green and Robbins Egg Blue !
41 Admiral, Original Paint:


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 12, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> View attachment 358994 What about this blue



if you part it out ill take the tank...I be needing one for my 41 canti....yarrr


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 12, 2016)

SJ_BIKER said:


> if you part it out ill take the tank...I be needing one for my 41 canti....yarrr




Please don't confuse Joe with Mortijohn!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 13, 2016)

......


----------



## Ross (Sep 13, 2016)

Is this it?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

